# Milwaukee at Cleveland (4/9/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*

Cleveland lost yet again but at least not without a fight in Philly. Every game from this point on is basically must-win, especially with Cleveland not owning the tie-breaker. Joe Smith is expected to miss this game and if I can remember right, he’s had some good games against the Cavs in the past. The Cavs are marginal in the paint without Z, so whenever another team is missing a big themselves, it helps a bit. Sasha should suit up and give it a go tonight after hurting his ankle in Philly.










LeBron leads the charge as usual with Gooden followingly from behind. Who else will step up?


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

definitely a must win...especially since right now it is vince carter: 24 vs. boston :19 at the end of the first quarter, we need this to keep some distance between us and new jersey


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

NJ beetch-slapping the C's right now by 18.... NJ is really playing well, and Carter and Kidd have worked it out between them. This is what Philly could do if C-Webb stayed healthy and had time with AI. And it just further supports that LeBron needs another stud team-mate (and good tho he is, Z is not a stud)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Let's face it, if the Cavs lose this game, they don't deserve to be in the playoffs. 

Hell when you *lose 14 of your last 15 road games*, which we have done, you don't really deserve to make the playoffs..


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Must win if there ever was one. We gotta win the rest of our home games and win at least one more road game and I think that'll be enough to get 7th or 8th spot. Time to change my avatar back to Bron for some good luck.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden again getting it done. Bron/AV/Gooden should be a strong part of our core in the future. 

Cavs end 1st qtr strong up 31-24


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st
Bucks - 24
Cavaliers - 31

Mason had a hot start but 2 of his baskets were aided by terrible Cavalier pick-and-roll defense (the dunk over AV and the baseline jumper). The second man off the ball needs to step up earlier to help. This quarter seemed like dunk fest. Defense for both teams was lacking, thus you had nice finishes in the lane. Nice to see AV in the game early. He did a nice job in the opening quarter. Gooden started out hot on the Cavs’ side. He’s been James’ second helper as of late.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jmac actually doing a good job pushing the tempo tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A decisive victory would be way nice for picking up team morale at home. Just saying.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James in the zone again from 3, 25 already in the half (four 3's). When his jumper is on, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

gooden has looked really good with 1:00 left in the 1st half. he has 16pts. (8/12) 8 rebs 2 assts 1 stl.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like this one is goning to be a win for us we just don't need to let up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Future I hope you're watching this....James playing out of his mind..


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

62-39 for cleveland at the half :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime
Bucks - 39
Cavaliers - 62

Gooden has emerged as Bron's next-in-line scorer. Active on the boards, driving the ball to the basket, getting tip-dunks/tip-lay ups, and hitting the open jumper. The crowd is hype, feeding the players energy and the mood is nice. Let's hope the Cavaliers come out in the second half with the same intensity. If the Bucks make adjustments, the Cavs must counter. The off-the-ball movement has been exceptional tonight. It's like watching a different team out there. But I don't want to jinx the team, so I'll let it be. That three-pointer James nailed was about 3 feet behind the arc (seriously). That may have been even further than the one Luke Jackson nailed a long time ago.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James unbelievable 1st half....28pts 11/16 shooting *5/6 threes * *7assists* 3rebs 2stls 1blk. 

That's a spectacular game for most players and James did it in the 1st half!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

underhill_101 said:


> gooden has looked really good with 1:00 left in the 1st half. he has 16pts. (8/12) 8 rebs 2 assts 1 stl.


Gooden has been great for a long time now, the last couple weeks he has really emerged as our PF of the future. He seems to finally have learned to bring his game consistently.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> James unbelievable 1st half....28pts 11/16 shooting *5/6 threes * *7assists* 3rebs 2stls 1blk.
> 
> That's a spectacular game for most players and James did it in the 1st half!


*Watches as all the James haters hide*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> James unbelievable 1st half....28pts 11/16 shooting *5/6 threes * *7assists* 3rebs 2stls 1blk.
> 
> That's a spectacular game for most players and James did it in the 1st half!


*Lebron is better than the Bucks.*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs can't let up. I think there is a temptation to maybe start looking ahead, but this game is so important that the Cavs need to win this by 40 if that's what it takes.

They have to stay aggressive.

And jees. Lebron.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

What happened with the ejections?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

One negative about this game. What is the problem defending the pick and roll with this team? It's almost as if there is no communication whatsoever on defense, I think that's where we miss veterans like Eric Williams and Tony Battie. 

The coaching staff needs to work on that or teams that run alot of pick and roll (or screens, e.g. the Pacers) will eat us alive.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

As an outsider, i've noticed that as the season has gone along, Bron has been improving his 3 ball. His stroke is looking pretty good now. I just hope he doesn't fall in love with it...

Also, what's up with his home/away splits. He hits 39% from 3 at home, but only 31% on the road. Maybe that's part of the reason the Cavs struggle on the road ? :whoknows:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy crap.. 6/9 from 3.. hes on fire


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Scinos said:


> As an outsider, i've noticed that as the season has gone along, Bron has been improving his 3 ball. His stroke is looking pretty good now. I just hope he doesn't fall in love with it...
> 
> Also, what's up with his home/away splits. He hits 39% from 3 at home, but only 31% on the road. Maybe that's part of the reason the Cavs struggle on the road ? :whoknows:



He has fallen a bit too much in love with the 3 for my taste. I think it has to do with his minutes, that sometimes he just settles for the 3 instead of working harder to get inside.

Just hopefully he never gets like T-mac like year about it. It's nice to have in your arsenel. But I would prefer if Lebron only took 3's that were created for him, rather than that being the result of his own manuevering.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Malone should have rested Lebron when we had that 20+ pt lead, now he's played 36 minutes already and the Bucks have cut the lead to 14.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd
Bucks - 67
Cavaliers - 81

The Bucks are getting a little closer and closer, shaving points off the lead. On the flip side, they lost Mason in the 3rd quarter and will have to finish the game without his defense and athleticism. Milwaukee is in attack mode, being more aggressive on offense. Cleveland has to match that intensity.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs getting no help tonight.....Philly looks like they will pick up a win on the road against Washington and NJ lit up Boston. 

Would have been nice to pick up a game!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Amazing game by LeBron only 1 reb short of the triple double. 

37pts 10ast 9reb 2stls 1blk


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs getting no help tonight.....Philly looks like they will pick up a win on the road against Washington and NJ lit up Boston.
> 
> Would have been nice to pick up a game!



Yeah. Philly beating Washington is troubling. Might want to take a look at Washington's late schedule. They are dropping like a rock right now.

This means that Cleveland is going to have to beat Orlando on the road, or beat Boston at home, and Toronto on the road.

In addition to closing out this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James with his 3rd trip dub of the season, 37pts 10rebs 10assts so far. I think he had 37pts 13rebs 7asst last night, he's really putting the team on his shoulders.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

According to cbssportsline Drew has 24/13/6
Yow,


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah. Philly beating Washington is troubling. Might want to take a look at Washington's late schedule. They are dropping like a rock right now.
> 
> This means that Cleveland is going to have to beat Orlando on the road, or beat Boston at home, and Toronto on the road.
> 
> In addition to closing out this game.


I don't see us catching Washington, they would have to drop home games against the Bobcats AND Milwaukee, and they will likely pick up a win against New York on the road. 

Not to mention if they did tank like that it only helps NJ catch us since they play them.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 98, Milwaukee 81*

The Bucks kept fighting and wouldn’t go away. Cleveland missed 8 field goals in a row but James nailed a big three-pointer to ice the game. Malone did a nice gesture letting James leave the game with a minute left to get a standing ovation. Gooden and McInnis played well, giving LeBron that second and third scorer he so desperately needed. Tonight the guys played as a team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> According to cbssportsline Drew has 24/13/6
> Yow,


James and Gooden are becoming quite the combo, moreso than him and Z which is surprising.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Brilliant game by Lebron. The chants of "MVP !" were well deserved. And Drew Gooden was excellent. And McGinnis finally looked like the guy who was traded here last year.

It's gonna be a tight race to the end, but I liked what we saw tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> *Box Score: Cleveland 98, Milwaukee 81*
> 
> The Bucks kept fighting and wouldn’t go away. Cleveland missed 8 field goals in a row but James nailed a big three-pointer to ice the game. Malone did a nice gesture letting James leave the game with a minute left to get a standing ovation. Gooden and McInnis played well, *giving LeBron that second and third scorer he so desperately needed*. Tonight the guys played as a team.


If we can get someone to bring it along with James and Gooden (Jmac or Z when he gets back), we make the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden and Verejao's games and youth fits with Lebron better. Perhaps evidence that instead of building up on veterans like Harris and Traylor, Paxson should have been finding winning young guys, like his brother did in Chicago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If we can get someone to bring it along with James and Gooden (Jmac or Z when he gets back), we make the playoffs.


It's really all about Mcinnis I think. Look when the Cavs were successful, Mcinnis was hitting his shot. As much as he needs to be gone, right now, he is the other perimeter scorer that has to be there for the Cavs to have their best games. Especially since Malone and Silas wouldn't play Pavlovic.

If Mcinnis comes to play these last 6 games like he did to open the season, then the Cavs will make the playoffs, no problem. But if it's a two man show of Gooden and Lebron, it's going to be very close. And probably not to the Cavs favor.


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

so here we stand with the fate of the cav's season in the hands of jeff mcinnis...i have to admit, i'm a little scared  
i sure hope and pray he's gonna pull through for us then


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

As much as we all hate jmac he is the key to success of becoming a dangerous team. Last year we collapsed without him and this year we collapsed when silas messed with him.. hmm....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If we had developed Sasha in the early part of the season this wouldn't be even a problem. The best thing working in our favor is Jmac's agent is yelling at him to play hard and well otherwise nobody will sign him to a contract next year. He was an OK defender last year before the shoulder injury so maybe the extra motivation will help him out.

When we get Joe Johnosn, Simmons, or Hughes we wont' miss Jmac as we'll finally have legitimate outside threat


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drink this game in. It could be the last bright moment of the season.

You never know.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

You guys all hated Jeff M. and were all over Eric Snow nutz and now Jeff M. is asked upon to bring this team back to form. While the stats show that with snow starting our offense of course went down while our defense stayed the same if not getting worse...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> You guys all hated Jeff M. and were all over Eric Snow nutz and now Jeff M. is asked upon to bring this team back to form. While the stats show that with snow starting our offense of course went down while our defense stayed the same if not getting worse...


Your problem is you disappear when Jeff has bad games. Just the game prior to this one (Sixers), J-Mac played terrible and was looking exclusively for his own shot, while ignoring a wide open James on many occasions (at least twice in the corner). This is the first good game Jeff has had in a long time. He will have to close out the rest of this season with similar games to make the McInnis-Snow debate even worth the time of day.

JMac is being called upon to please LeBron, nothing more, nothing less (refer to James' comments about McInnis being benched). If the team lost LeBron, it would go down the toilet. Now Jeff responded with a good game (but like I said, it's been a while since he looked decent) but one game doesn't right all his prior wrongs this season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You're absolutely hilarious: Jmac basically tanks this whole season on defense and you don't post at all when his offense started going down as well. Suddenly Jmac has his first game since I don't know when and you try to rip other posters?

BTW, what stats are you quoting? Jeffs +/- has been absolutely atrocious this whole season because it actually takes into what opposing pg's due. His opposing PER rating is also terrible For me if Jeff plays well, good for the Cavs. We all know he's only now playing well to get a contract.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

My stats are on that was on Yahoo a few weeks ago. It said that with Snow in the lineup our offense (PPG as a team) went down. While our defense got even worse.

And after sitting Jeff. M. we did nothing... now we ask him to play 40 minutes a game ?


I am not saying Jeff has had a bad year after the all-star break but its weird that we almost wanted to cut him and now we need him 40 min a night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The biggest reason besides the ineptitude of Silas is we played an insanely difficult schedule: not only playoff calibre competition but on top of that a ton of back to back. It's been almost two+ weeks since the Cavs had more then 2 games between games.

Plus, we are already starved for perimeter scoring with Luke getting hurt and Silas refusing to play Sasha. Add that z is out and any scoring is needed. The hope for the Cavs is McInnis will try on defense like he did last year so he can convince some team to give him a contract. Unfortunately, when you lose you're second best player for the stretch run you get desperate


----------

